# Is anyone selling a S3 with lifetime?



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd like to pick up another S3 with lifetime. Does anyone have one for sale? I'd like to stay under $350 shipped for a stock unit. If it's upgraded, LMK what you'd like for it.

Jeff


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks to a wonderful Tivo'er, I'm now the proud owner of a S3 with Lifetime (got a 1TB drive, and the original 250Gb too).


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I just got a call from a buddy who is going UVerse and (prolly eBay) selling his stock Premiere with Lifetime in the low $400 range. Lemme know if you're interested.


----------



## bluelinex (Nov 5, 2007)

bluetex said:


> I'd like to pick up another S3 with lifetime. Does anyone have one for sale? I'd like to stay under $350 shipped for a stock unit. If it's upgraded, LMK what you'd like for it.
> 
> Jeff


I have a S3 replacement from TIVO that I never used. I'll let it go for 105$$ pluss shipping. Email me.

FrankA
[email protected]


----------



## bluelinex (Nov 5, 2007)

bluelinex said:


> I have a S3 replacement from TIVO that I never used. I'll let it go for 105$$ pluss shipping. Email me.
> 
> FrankA
> [email protected]


No Lifetime on the S3


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

I've got my OP request. 

Thanks ya'll.


----------

